

Show HN: Quant News – curated news for systematic traders - Commodore
http://www.quantnews.com/

======
duncan_bayne
Just shared with two people I know in the field. Thanks :)

~~~
Commodore
Thank you! I hope they find it useful.

The site is a hobby for me, so there won't be any ads. And you can see that
I'm not much of a web developer. Still, I take the content seriously. I read a
massive amount of news, and I post links to the most interesting stories and
whitepapers. Sometimes you'll see a cluster of links from the same site --
that happens when I find a new RSS feed and backfill some good stuff.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

------
biomimic
Can I place a sponsored link there?

~~~
Commodore
I think probably not, but thank you for asking. This is something I'm just
doing for fun. If you are a blogger with relevant posts, please submit them in
the form at the bottom. Then you can get links for free.

